# Castle an Dinas mine, Cornwall



## highcannons (Apr 14, 2012)

Castle an Dinas Iron Age hill fort consists of three earthen circles and contains two Bronze Age burial mounds. In 1671 a man called John Trehenban murdered two young girls and was sentenced to imprisonment in a cage on Castle an Dinas, and starved to death.

Castle an Dinas hillfort






From 1916 to 1957 underneath the hill fort was the largest Wolfram mine in Cornwall and many of the old mine buildings still exist. In addition, the mine workings hid the local Auxiliary Resistance Hide Out during World War 2. There were three mines under Castle an Dinas, two mixed mines and one solely for Wolframite. Wolfram is used for production of tungsten. The mine finally closed in 1958.

The first group of buildings are located next to the public car park.










You can see the above building on the right of this old photograph.










There are further mine buildings on the other side of the hill fort.



































I have no idea how this section of roof remains up!










Another old shot of the mine, note the machinery parts at the bottom of the picture




















The site is dotted with fenced off areas which were once shafts. I suppose if you were handy with rope work it would be possible to access the old workings.







Most of the old buildings are now used for storage by the local farmer. Nonetheless, the hill fort and mine remains make an interesting explore.

The is considerable further information at http://www.aditnow.co.uk/mines/Castle-an-Dinas-Granite-Quarry/











Thanks for looking,
HC


----------



## muppet (Apr 15, 2012)

nice find there another one for the list . thanks for post


----------



## flava (Apr 15, 2012)

Always wondered what this Place was thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2012)

Great report and photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 15, 2012)

what an interesting find...ide be sure to fall down one of them holes!


----------



## Flexible (Apr 15, 2012)

That big hole looks scary!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 15, 2012)

Great stuff mate thanks for sharing


----------



## highcannons (Apr 15, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> what an interesting find...ide be sure to fall down one of them holes!



I wanted a mate to go with me so I could get closer to see the bottom of the hole, no chance but perhaps as well as it was Friday 13th!


----------

